# Introducing: Rhythmic Cinema Devices Ukulele - Only 24 hours left of intro sale!!



## Audio Ollie (Mar 26, 2020)

*Rhythmic Cinema Devices - Uke’* is the first in the series of modern scoring toolkits, designed for use as a cohesive motor and driving element in your compositions. The library includes reps, riffs, trems, and more.

Reps are the highlight of the library. They are playable multi-samples that have been cut from repeated phrases, giving them a cohesive quality. Using them in tandem with the sequencer, and ramping up the pre-roll allows for nuanced, organic pattern creation. While most of the reps are edited out of one moderate-speed tempo of phrases, the MS patches offer up to EIGHT different speeds of rep samples (from slow to very fast), which are triggered in based on playing speed. In all, the wide variety of performance styles (muted, plucked, finger tap, high register, low register, atonal/percussive, etc) gives a world of color to choose from in crafting your rhythms.

Riffs are another element in the library - they are BPM-syncing loops with all sorts of performance variations, as well as different BPM and meter choices (straight and triplet). You can also select to cut the interpreted tempo in half or double it.

Trems are one of the non-rhythmic elements of the library, offering multiple dynamics triggered by different velocity.

Misc FX round out the collection with slides and other noises.

**INTRO OFFER**

The library will be available for $99 until April 15th, $149 thereafter. As an added bonus to those who purchase during the intro period, you will recieve a 25% off coupon code which can be applied toward the next instrument release in the Rythmic Cinema Devices series. This code can be applied during the intro period.

*https://www.audioollie.com/uke*


----------



## midiman (Mar 26, 2020)

Sounds great. 25% coupon off the next lib in the series is a good incentive. Is there going to be any loyalty discounts for owners of Scoring Synths and Modern Perc? Even though I understand this is a different line/series from both those.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 26, 2020)

Another great sounding product!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2020)

midiman said:


> Sounds great. 25% coupon off the next lib in the series is a good incentive. Is there going to be any loyalty discounts for owners of Scoring Synths and Modern Perc? Even though I understand this is a different line/series from both those.


Thanks! We don't have a loyalty discount so to speak. The RCD series is being built to work together so it makes sense to give customers a bit of an extra incentive to buy all the instruments as they come out. We're going to be building a lot of cross platform multis which will require multiple modules of the series. Going to be pretty cool I think!

That being said, if we roll out LA Modern Perc 2 or Scoring Synths 2, we might consider an additional discount to owners of the original libraries. 

Ollie


----------



## axb312 (Mar 27, 2020)

Does the 25% coupon Come later or...?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Mar 27, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Does the 25% coupon Come later or...?



That will come when the next instrument is released. You'll receive and email with the coupon code.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Mar 28, 2020)

I did a quick screencast demo of the "Midnight" multi I created for the library. These aren't loops, they're all multi-samples pulled from repeated phrases, triggered by a sequencer with different settings, and panned around the stereo field. No external/internal FX. This video demonstrates the parts that make up the whole.

Demonstration of individual patches start at around 0:50.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 31, 2020)

It will be awesome if Audio Ollie & Performance Samples create more multi for instant scoring.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 1, 2020)

Full Walkthrough:


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes. How many multis are there please ?

In LAMP there are so many terrific multis. I use them all the time . Even the sound design stuff is awesome.
So are there many multis in uke ? Thanks.
I'm really intrigued by this product and the walkthrough .


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 1, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Yes. How many multis are there please ?
> 
> In LAMP there are so many terrific multis. I use them all the time . Even the sound design stuff is awesome.
> So are there many multis in uke ? Thanks.
> I'm really intrigued by this product and the walkthrough .


There are only a handful of multis in RCD Uke at the moment but we're working on more! As the other instruments come out, we're going to build a bunch of cross library multis as well which will be awesome!


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 1, 2020)

Great . Thanks.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 1, 2020)

One question please : does the sequencer hold with the sustain pedal ?
Thanks.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 1, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> One question please : does the sequencer hold with the sustain pedal ?
> Thanks.


It doesn't but we can add this feature in an update.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 3, 2020)

OK....i 'm surprised : me buying a ukulele ????
YES ! And it is...................AWESOME. 
Simply said, when you start playing with this thing, you can't stop. 
Yes you can't stop....Why ? Because the rythmic things sound authetic....not a sequence but real persons playing in front of you.....if that's not a good library ?
Since LAMP, i want everything made by Audio Ollie......And i suspect that, like me.....he's a great Hans Zimmer fan......in the walkthrough i hear... MI:2 !!!
Thanks again...and keep making libraries !!!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 4, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> OK....i 'm surprised : me buying a ukulele ????
> YES ! And it is...................AWESOME.
> Simply said, when you start playing with this thing, you can't stop.
> Yes you can't stop....Why ? Because the rythmic things sound authetic....not a sequence but real persons playing in front of you.....if that's not a good library ?
> ...


Thanks for your kind words and enthusiasm Zimm! I'd be lying if I said the RCD series wasn't heavily inspired by early 2000's Remote Control Productions scores


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 5, 2020)

Raw playthrough of the tremolos.


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 6, 2020)

Picked this up yesterday, it‘s really great! Only had a chance to play with the multi so far, but like others have said it sounds awesome. Looking forward to more multis!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 6, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Picked this up yesterday, it‘s really great! Only had a chance to play with the multi so far, but like others have said it sounds awesome. Looking forward to more multis!



Glad you're liking it David!


----------



## catibi79 (Apr 6, 2020)

I bought. I love it! It‘s really great .
Here is my new composition using Uke!

<iframe width="100%" height="300" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src=""></iframe>


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 6, 2020)

catibi79 said:


> I bought. I love it! It‘s really great .
> Here is my new composition using Uke!
> 
> <iframe width="100%" height="300" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src=""></iframe>



Sweet track!


----------



## catibi79 (Apr 6, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> Sweet track!


 Thanks


----------



## IvanP (Apr 7, 2020)

I bought it this morning...and I'm very impressed. Amazing recording and programming! Looking forward to more of these repetition libraries.


----------



## Qualex72 (Apr 12, 2020)

Just bought! It is really awesome! I have some remarks/questions: 
1 - in the Multis EXT midi clock is inactive by default. I had to re-save the three multis with EXT on, otherwise I would have to switch it on each time I want UKE Multis synchronized with my DAW
2 - Midi CAPTURE: cannot understand how it works. If I move the mouse on that button, it turns white (like ON position) but If I click on it and than move away the mouse, it returns grey. I made some trials with my DAW but the best result obtained is capturing only the first two notes of the sequence...
3 - I looked for a manual but I did not find it
Thanks in advance for the support!


----------



## Paul Christof (Apr 12, 2020)

Qualex72 said:


> Just bought! It is really awesome! I have some remarks/questions:
> 1 - in the Multis EXT midi clock is inactive by default. I had to re-save the three multis with EXT on, otherwise I would have to switch it on each time I want UKE Multis synchronized with my DAW
> 2 - Midi CAPTURE: cannot understand how it works. If I move the mouse on that button, it turns white (like ON position) but If I click on it and than move away the mouse, it returns grey. I made some trials with my DAW but the best result obtained is capturing only the first two notes of the sequence...
> 3 - I looked for a manual but I did not find it
> Thanks in advance for the support!



How did you change the midi clock to active?


----------



## KEM (Apr 12, 2020)

Never thought I’d want a ukulele library, but here I am... 

You guys always kill it!!


----------



## Qualex72 (Apr 13, 2020)

Paul Christof said:


> How did you change the midi clock to active?


1 - In Kontakt Multi instance, as a first step, you have to check the MASTER box in order to see Master, Tuning and MIDI clock settings (yellow arrow)
2 - Click on Ext (red arrow) to activate Daw slave (External Midi clock)
3 - Save Multi as (re-write the multi with same name)


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 14, 2020)

KEM said:


> Never thought I’d want a ukulele library, but here I am...
> 
> You guys always kill it!!


Love hearing comments like that! 

Just so you all know, there's only 3 days left of the intro period!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Apr 16, 2020)

24 Hours left!
https://www.audioollie.com/uke (audioollie.com/uke)


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 16, 2020)

Loving the library! Here’s a demo track I wrote featuring the UKE pretty heavily. I love how versatile of a library it is. Starting off with a sequence of the strums and plucks really helps kickstart ideas for a track...


----------

